# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Σκούπα mulinex

## alex20

Γειά  σας. Έχω  μια σκούπα mulinex και ενώ λειτουργούσε κανονικα έβγαλε καπνό και σταμάτησε να Λειτουργεί. Θελω να την ανοίξω εκεί  που είναι τα κουμπιά αλλα δεν βγαίνουν. Θέλω να δω εκεί που είναι το μοτέρ με τα καλώδια. Θα ήθελα  τα φώτα σας. Σας στέλνω φωτογραφίες. Σας ευχαριστώ.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44250Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44251Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44251

----------


## stam1982

Προσπαθησε να βγαλεις το γκρι που συρεται.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Συγκρίνοντας μια σχεδόν ίδια 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1v8NZBOrr90 που δεν έχει ρύθμιση στροφών . Μάλλον δεν θα βγαίνει από εκεί , μερικές φωτό παραπάνω δεν έχει? Κοίταξε να δεις αν βγαίνουν οι ρόδες και να έχει βίδες μέσα από τις ρόδες ή αν βγαίνει το πίσω φίλτρο και να φαίνονται εκεί κάποιες κρυφές βίδες .

----------


## alex20

Καλημέρα. Μήπως μπορεϊ να μου πει κάποιος  πως βγαίνουν οι ροδες; Η σκουπα ειναι αυτή Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44252

----------


## alex20

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44255Γεια σας. Μήπως κατά τύχη έχει επισκευασει αυτήν τη σκουπα; δεν δουλεύει καθόλου και πως θα δω για τα καρβουνάκια; Θέλω να μου πεϊτε κάποιος αν ξέρει πως θα βγουν τα κουμπιά χωρις να γίνει  ζημιά . Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44255Γεια σας. Θέλω να μου πεϊτε κάποιος αν ξέρει πως θα βγουν τα κουμπιά.


με την απορια θα μείνεις 



Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

